# *Photo Edits*



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I can do simple photo edits!! =] 
I can change the colors of the photo, black and white, add images to a pic (hearts, peace signs, music notes, ect.), put a border on the pic, add text, ect.  If you want to know if I can do something, ask! And if you want an example of an effect, you can ask about that, too. 
Examples of edits I have done:







<-- With this one, I just made it smaller and added "Roger" to it.. was an avvie for another website =]







<-- I added text to this one, made everything black and white but Roger and I..  







<-- added text, focal zoom, the heart.  







<-- added text, border, & the heart







<-- Added some 'fuzz', the heart, and text 







<-- Added blurred edges, made it lighter/tanish (the effects called 'cross procress', hard to describe what it really does..) and the text

If you want an edit, just fill this out: 

*Effects you want:*
*Text:*
*Colors:*
*Border: *
*What color border(if you want one):*
*Resize? Smaller or bigger?:*
*Anything else:*


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

effects: hearts
text: Fleur De Lys
colors: blue and pink 
border: blurred
color for border: black
no resizing
Heres my picture


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Here ya go  I dont know if it turned out very well.. if you don't like it or had something else in mind, lemme know


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

I actually like it! Thanks!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Your welcome!!  I'm so glade you like it.  Your horse is gorgeous, btw!!


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks!! She is a bit crazy though!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Do whatever looks nice please. The lighter bay is Silver Sabre, and the darker bay is Night Heat. Thanx


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

could you crop the frame out of this pictures please. 
the horses name is lenny and mine is Jade wood. 
could i have hearts
and this wrote on it: You&Me
forever&always


thanks


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You didn't really mention what effects you wanted.. and this looked really nice so I just used it. but if you don't like it, you can tell me.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you like it. I just made the backround black and white and played around with it for a while!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it! Thanks so much!

Can you do these:
















In the first one can you just do anything pretty?
And in the second one can you edit out the people and put the words "We can jump the world"?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

im on it!! is it ok if I add efftects to the second as well?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Could you do one for me. It is of Cutter and Caddo. I took this pic today. You choose because I am unsure. Cutter is the black and white paint and Caddo is the sorrel and white paint.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i would loovveee one! :]
could you write: happiness is only a muzzle away
other than that, have fun with it! my favorite color is green though 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











also, could you do these two? i know they're not horses, but i really like what you do.
text: machu; forever my baby boy
and just makes it look pretty pwease?









and i would like to put this one on the card im making my best friend, so could you write: you're my other me
also just have fun with it :]









thankses a bunch!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you like them


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

hope you like them!! ur horse is gorgeous!! =]]
ahh, posted it twice by accident. if I delete one of them, it'll delete it all so.. im just gonna leave it =]


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

here yaa gooo


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i love them!!! thank you so much :]


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanx! I love them. btw, which one of my horses are gorgeous? Lol =)


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

oh, I didn't know they were two different horses!! lol. they are both beautiful though!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

you do great work!! could you make one of my dog?? Her name is lexia Hope (or Lexi) and we LOVE PINK!! You can just have fun with it!! thanks


----------

